# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Teltonika

## Samios60

Σε ενα φωτοβολταικο παρκο εχω εγκαταστηση για την τηλεμετρια μεταξυ αλλων ενα GSM router teltonika το οποιο ειναι δυκτιωμενο με 2 dvr και ενα webbox της sma ολα πηγαιναν καλα εως οτου εδω και 3 μηνες το router εκοβε την επικοινωνια και μολις του εκανες reset ολα καλα το φαινομενο ομως αρχισε να χειροτερευη ενω πρωτα του εκανες reset και δουλευε για το υπολοιοπο της ημερας τωρα μετα το reset κρατα καμμια ωρα και παλι τα ιδια επισης εχω παρατηρηση οτι υπεθερμενεται βεβαια και το σημα της wind στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο ειναι λιγο και δεν ειναι 3g αλλα GPRS μααλον λεω να αλλαξω το teltonika εχει κανεις την ιδια εμπειρεια ???

----------


## leosedf

Πέτα το router και βάλε κάποιο άλλο πιο αξιόπιστο και πιο ανθεκτικό σε θερμοκρασίες.
Βάλε μια κεραία μεγαλύτερης απολαβής για το σήμα κινητής.

----------


## Samios60

> Πέτα το router και βάλε κάποιο άλλο πιο αξιόπιστο και πιο ανθεκτικό σε θερμοκρασίες.
> Βάλε μια κεραία μεγαλύτερης απολαβής για το σήμα κινητής.



Μαλλον αυτο θα κανω Κωστα  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Σε ενα φωτοβολταικο παρκο εχω εγκαταστηση για την τηλεμετρια μεταξυ αλλων ενα GSM router teltonika το οποιο ειναι δυκτιωμενο με 2 dvr και ενα webbox της sma ολα πηγαιναν καλα εως οτου εδω και 3 μηνες το router εκοβε την επικοινωνια και μολις του εκανες reset ολα καλα το φαινομενο ομως αρχισε να χειροτερευη ενω πρωτα του εκανες reset και δουλευε για το υπολοιοπο της ημερας τωρα μετα το reset κρατα καμμια ωρα και παλι τα ιδια επισης εχω παρατηρηση οτι υπεθερμενεται βεβαια και το σημα της wind στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο ειναι λιγο και δεν ειναι 3g αλλα GPRS μααλον λεω να αλλαξω το teltonika εχει κανεις την ιδια εμπειρεια ???



Καποια προιοντα τησ εταιριας που λες τα δοκιμασα ,, και τα επεστρεψα στο τελος.. 
Δεν ξερω αν εκατσε σε εμενα στραβα,αλλα φανταζομαι πως δεν θα ειμαι ο μονος δυσαρεστημενος...

----------

